
‘Game of Thrones’ Will Shoot Multiple Endings to Prevent Spoilers - peterkshultz
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/14/arts/television/game-of-thrones-multiple-endings-hbo-casey-bloys.html
======
arkadiyt
According to Wikipedia[1], in season 6 every episode cost an average of $10
million - lets say they're shooting 2 alternative endings for a cost of $20
million.

For the same $20 million per year they could hire a team of 100-200 security
engineers (realistically couldn't even use that many effectively) and still
have enough left over for some snake-oil vendor trash products.

Instead they do this. If they get hacked again what's to stop the hacker from
leaking all 3 endings?

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_of_Thrones#Conception_and...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_of_Thrones#Conception_and_development)

